# New Army fitness test could determine recruits' career path



## Blizzard (Feb 10, 2016)

New Army fitness test could determine recruits' career path






Interesting.  Perhaps I missed it but, I don't think it specifically called out where in the process this new test will be administered (prior to MEPS by recruiter?, added to MEPS?, basic?) but appears this is a pre-screening test and similar in concept to PAST, etc.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 10, 2016)

Nothing like the Army taking a good idea and gaying it up with bullshit tests and stupid acronyms to turn it into a waste of time.

Just give them the APFT, with a modified scoring system that correlates with a specific MOS. Or maybe fix the APFT to fit a particular MOS (I.e. IPFT Infantry Physical Fitness Test, or CAPFT-Combat Arms, SSPFT-Service & Support, etc).

The APFT is a poor measurement tool, or more specifically lacking, but to require recruits to pass it before heading to BCT/AIT/OSUT, would be pretty simple and effective at weeding out fat bodies and non-hackers.

But if the goal is to specifically place people in specific jobs, by testing them to meet that jobs physical requirement. It would only make sense to have an actual test specific to that said job, and not a one test fits all, with a mathematical equation to say "yay or nay".

Based on the video, this would be pre-basic training, probably part of the MEPS process.


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 10, 2016)

Since any soldier should be physically and mentally prepared to face the rigors of fighting, moving and communicating in a combat zone, I'm partial to readiness along the lines of the Marine Corps' 'Every Marine is a rifleman" philosophy.  

Perhaps this is part of a slow movement away from such a standard in the Army.


----------



## Brill (Feb 10, 2016)

If you ruck while wearing knee pads, you should be deep throating someone.

Also, if you're a two star appearing in an Army film, wear a fucking uniform that fits correctly. This is why all should be assigned a SGM, who looked like a professional in the video.

That's the best Marine Corps recruiting video I've ever seen.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 11, 2016)

This is a stupider idea than ACU's...
Really, it is.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks like a bunch of retards at a cow patty kickin contest. General Funkenhouser should put a lightbulb in his mouth and see if it lights up.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 11, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Looks like a bunch of retards at a cow patty kickin contest. General Funkenhouser should put a lightbulb in his mouth and see if it lights up.



Nice Uncle Fester call out....


----------



## Gunz (Feb 11, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Nice Uncle Fester call out....



...and Fester pickup


----------



## Teufel (Feb 11, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> New Army fitness test could determine recruits' career path
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that Mr. Burns?


----------



## pardus (Feb 12, 2016)

x SF med said:


> This is a stupider idea than ACU's...
> Really, it is.



Why?
Doesn't SF/CAG/Rangers have a different fitness standard that determines their jobs? 
Could you expound on that for the unwashed masses?


----------



## x SF med (Feb 12, 2016)

pardus said:


> Why?
> Doesn't SF/CAG/Rangers have a different fitness standard that determines their jobs?
> Could you expound on that for the unwashed masses?



This appears to be a way to justify a difference in physical capabilities between men and women performing the same job, by 'scientifically' norming gender standards for positions held.


----------



## Jay_Pew (Feb 12, 2016)

x SF med said:


> This appears to be a way to justify a difference in physical capabilities between men and women performing the same job, by 'scientifically' norming gender standards for positions held.


I could not agree more. This honestly just seems like an over complicated way to determine some level of fitness that justifies the women in combat arms movement. I feel like soon enough the days of push-ups, sit ups and pull-ups will be long gone.

These kinda tests remind me a lot of the "suposed" new standards AFSOC will be implementing for the Battlefield airmen careers...


----------



## CDG (Feb 14, 2016)

The new BA test is nothing like this @Jay_Pew.  First of all, it's not adjusted for age, gender, or anything else.  Secondly, it is not an easy test.  I've run it and it's no joke.  Women stood a far higher chance of making it into the BA AFSCs before this test.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 14, 2016)

I always wonder when I see a General officer sporting a CAB.....his bio shows a BSM w/V, but his assignments don't really shed any light...too broad and no real detail, but it's only a TRADOC bio.  Seems to have DS and OEF and OIF deployments. 

http://www.tradoc.army.mil/USACIMT/SitewideContent/Bios/Major_General_Funkhouser_bio.pdf


----------

